#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Notenkoekjes

## Khadijal

*Noten Koekjes*





_
200 g zachte boter__
200 g suiker_
_5 g vanillesuiker
6 eieren
200 g noten
__200 g bloem



_De boter luchtig opkloppen. Suiker en vanillesuiker toevoegen en erdoor roeren. De eieren luchtig opkloppen en door de boter mengen. De noten fijnmalen, met de bloem vermengen en door het ei-botermengsel roeren. Alle ingredinten moeten goed vermengd zijn. Van het deeg balletjes vormen ter grootte van een walnoot en op een met boter ingevet bakblik leggen. De oven voorverwarmen op 160 C en de koekjes in ca. 10 minuten goudbruin bakken.

----------


## webshop Oum Houdhayfa

heb je foto hiervan?

----------


## AnneleinKoot

Klinkt erg goed!  :knipoog:

----------


## Mona29

Klinkt idd lekker.
Fijn dat je het recept deelt  :Smilie:

----------


## mls

Ga t eens proberen...

----------

